# Exhaust Donut Gasket



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently installed new 2.5" down pipes on my 326 to allow for bigger mufflers however the original exhaust Y-Pipes had 1.25" tubing connected to the manifold. The new down pipes came with some gaskets but it continues to leak. I took those gaskets off and installed without. It leaks a whole lot less but I would like to see if any body has an idea on how to correct this period.


----------

